# Jack Russell for Bay dog?



## jones.hunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Ive hunted plotts, currs, bird dog mix, cats, and all that but what about smaller dogs? like a jack russell or some other terrier like that. I mean they are small, fast, great nose, they dont eat alot and very high strung. as far as a bay dog i dont see anything that could be not worth trying.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 10, 2010)

They are some gritty little dogs. I know Gil had one that he use to keep in the yard and it would catch a good hog. Looked like the hog was runnin around with a white ear ring


----------



## gcpatt (Dec 10, 2010)

Raisin one now gone try.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 10, 2010)

I've seen a scrappy little jack that would catch with other dogs.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 10, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> They are some gritty little dogs. I know Gil had one that he use to keep in the yard and it would catch a good hog. Looked like the hog was runnin around with a white ear ring



a dog that small and jacked up ya better keep a garmin on, a hog could run a long ways with a 10 pound JR hanging on!  thats awesome courage there!


----------



## Ranger (Dec 10, 2010)

TripleXBullies said:


> I've seen a scrappy little jack that would catch with other dogs.



x 2


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 10, 2010)

a buddy of mine has one that i think would catch anything...i have seen him shake opossums dead...they run trap lines together and Scoot know just haw long the chain is and remembers where the line is...checking traps is a lot faster than it used to be he says


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 10, 2010)

well.....im gettin one next weekend, a pup so i guess im gonna try it out.


----------



## jknight (Dec 10, 2010)

here's my cat jack she's does a good on hogs,pups are 1/2 jagd. i hope they work


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 21, 2010)

jknight said:


> here's my cat jack she's does a good on hogs,pups are 1/2 jagd. i hope they workView attachment 573268



Is that the female u bred to my buddys  jagdterrier...


----------



## rage (Dec 22, 2010)

we hunt 3 fiest alot of times and they find hogs that the big dogs run by..they good thicket dogs..they make a hog spin, like a pack of yotos..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2010)

I have one that will bay durn near anything, including a lot of stuff that he shouldn't be messing with if he knew what was good for him. He's about a walking mass of scar tissue from fighting every critter he's seen over the years. I've seen a lot of those African hunting shows where they have a pack of JRs that they use to bay all kinds of big nasty critters with.


----------



## ADB (Dec 22, 2010)

The only down side i see to the smaller breeds is once your catch dog does his/her thing on a big hog (250+ lbs) there will be no holding power-back-up from the other bay dogs. When we run, the bay dogs catch and hold after the catch dog grabs ahold. JMO.....


----------



## magnumman357 (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are some awesome looking pups jknight, sent pm encase you decide you're not gonna keep them all!


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice pups


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 22, 2010)

Wheres my pup at ??? U know finders fee...


----------



## jknight (Dec 23, 2010)

*pups*



ga-jadgterrier said:


> Wheres my pup at ??? U know finders fee...



there one that's got your name on it


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 23, 2010)

jknight said:


> there one that's got your name on it



so do you call it GA for short


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 23, 2010)

jknight said:


> there one that's got your name on it



LOL, I am scared to ask, espclly if robert help name it..


----------



## jknight (Dec 23, 2010)

ga-jagdterrier you want a male or female-bird or cat cross


----------



## magnumman357 (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to breed Podengos (portugese rabbit dog) they are small and rediculously fast. One nice thing about them is they will circle game like some beagles do. What would be killer is cross breeding a Podengo with a Jagd so you have a rediculously fact gritty small dog that will not only find a hog but circle him back to you....


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 23, 2010)

jknight said:


> ga-jagdterrier you want a male or female-bird or cat cross



Bird dog cross, i got   sum jagd xsd pups  if u want one, jagd  kemmer  cross..


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 23, 2010)

i need a few pups. wheres the love


----------



## artrodex (Nov 20, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/NLTjagdterrier/


----------

